# my buck



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 22, 2009)

deer hunting season started the last week of oct havent seen a lot of deer his year the past two winters have been hard on the had this buck come out to me last sat (can only shoot bucks this year) after a nice buck and doe ran acrossed a tote road in front of me not a big deer but table meat for ice fishing 3pt 126lbs


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice job sir! :beer:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 22, 2009)

nicely done! dont hesitate to share your some recipes while youre at it!


----------



## switchback (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on the meat.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats.

It's been a tough year around here as well.


----------



## Andy (Nov 25, 2009)

Way to go Gramps!! That's going to make some good stew for those cold days on the ice for sure.

:beer:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks guys ive been hunting new hampshire for 2 weeks havent even seen a flag i dont think there are any deer in that state


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 29, 2009)

missed a nice buck in new hampshire today saw all kinds of does pushed this spike to shawn small but should be good eating


----------



## bcritch (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job.........


----------

